# Beast Wants More Trophies



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2006)

Back to powerlifting. I've been having too many problems with the weightlifting and I've missed lifting heavy. After talking with Patrick he suggested doing some Cleans on one squat/dead day and some Snatches on the other to warm-up for the w/o and still work on form. I think that's a great idea!

My numbers for powerlifting are going to be way down since it's been a little while and I'm cutting right now but I have faith they will go up before April.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 7, 2006)

I have faith in ya my Friend, do it to it!!! I'll be along with ya!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

You better or we'll disown you!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You better or we'll disown you!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Rocco  

Cool !  You did  awfully good  the last time so I'm sure more trophies are in your future  

OOOOOO  new smilies


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## bludevil (Jan 7, 2006)

Love the new journal Monstar, err I mean rocco .
Just kidding dude, honestly I miss your Powerlifting journal, it inspired me seeing all those PR's daily. Made me push myself to hit new highs in the weight room. Go gett'm bud


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

Dammit.  I was hoping I could catch up to you while you did a jaunt into the weightlifting world.  Oh well, welcome back you strong bastard.  Hehe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to see ya back to PL bud!  Always great to watch the #'s you throw around!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2006)

Welcome back to powerlifting, Roc!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I don't think you'll have trouble catching me now Cow LOL. My MAIN concern right now is getting back into shape and I'm sure that'll affect my strength but I look horrible right now


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

why don't you let us be the judge of that???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> why don't you let us be the judge of that???


I think we'll all come to the same conclusion


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Past w/o's*

Here is my past 2 workouts. Tonight is DE Squat/Dead so I'll warm-up with Snatches beforehand.

*ME Squat/Dead*

*Box Squat, narrower stance-*
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 2
225 x 2
235 x 1
255 x 1

*SLDL-*
225 x 6 (4 sets)

*Iso Leg Curl-*
50 x 6
70 x 6 (2 sets)

*Rope Crunch-*
90 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

*Leg Press-*
270 x 20
270 x 20


*DE Bench*

*Bench-*
135 x 8
195 x 5 (2 sets)
195 x 4 (2 sets)

*HS Incline-*
180 x 7, 6

*Decline CG-*
135 x 8
185 x 3
155 x 5

*Tates-*
25 x 8, 7, 6, 5 

*Pulldown-*
130 x 5
140 x 5
150 x 5, 4

*Cable CG Row-*
130 x 8
120 x 8, 7

*Side Cable Machine, going down only halfway-*
40 x 4
45 x 4
55 x 4, 4
65 x 4, 4

*Preacher-*
45 x 10
55 x 9
65 x 6

*Hammer Curl DB-*
30 x 4
25 x 5
22.5 x 6

Workout Time- 52 min.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2006)

I completely understand you coming back to PL.  I need competition to drive me.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I completely understand you coming back to PL.  I need competition to drive me.


 When are you going to revive your journal?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2006)

*DE Squat*

*Speed Squat-*
135 x 2 (5 sets)
155 x 2 (3 sets)

*SLDL-*
265 x 4
275 x 4,4
285 x 4,4
295 x 4

*GHR-*
0 x 6,6,6

*Hanging Leg Raise-*
0 x 8,8,5

*Shrug-*
225 x 6
235 x 7,8

*Grip work-*
275 x 5 sec
285 x 5 sec
295 x 5 sec barely

*Leg Press-*
270 x 20
320 x 20

Workout Time- 53 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow , someones been busy   

Do you have a comp date yet ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome last 2 w/o's my Friend!!! What made you decide to go back to PL? Glad ya did my Friend, you seem happier with it!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

nice workouts!! 

when are you going to come visit the rest of us??  Is the new job going alright?  Hope you and Lisa are well (are you still considering a new addition to the family?)


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

Which federation did you compete in before, and in which one do you plan on competing in the future?  I would like to compete in a few months when I am confident that my shoulder will behave in response to very high intensity lifting.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow , someones been busy
> 
> Do you have a comp date yet ?


Thanks Gary. The next Comp is April 15.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome last 2 w/o's my Friend!!! What made you decide to go back to PL? Glad ya did my Friend, you seem happier with it!!!


Thank Angel. I just missed lifting heavy and I figured I had set goals for myself and I hadn't reached them yet, so back to the grindstone


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nice workouts!!
> 
> when are you going to come visit the rest of us??  Is the new job going alright?  Hope you and Lisa are well (are you still considering a new addition to the family?)


Sorry Billie. I've been so rushed when I'm home lately. School, work, gym and family obligations. Yeah, we've been still trying...just not as actively.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Which federation did you compete in before, and in which one do you plan on competing in the future?  I would like to compete in a few months when I am confident that my shoulder will behave in response to very high intensity lifting.


The first one was APA. The second was unsanctioned RAW which I liked. There's another unsanctioned RAW coming up April 15 I plan on competing in. We should do it together!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2006)

*ME Bench*

*Bench-*
135 x 5
185 x 2
205 x 2
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 0 miss

*DB MP-*
60 x 4, 4, 4, 4, 3

*CG Bench-*
155 x 3, 3, 3
165 x 3, 3, 3

*Pull-up-*
3, 3

*Pull-down-*
150 x 4, 4, 4

*Side Lateral Raise DB-*
25 x 4, 4, 4

*Reverse Wrist Curl-*
55 x 4
60 x 4, 4, 3

*Behind Back Wrist Curl-*
95 x 4
135 x 4, 4
155 x 4

Good w/o tonight. I was happy with the bench for not doing it for over a month. The 255 didn't even feel to heavy, just lost my groove coming back up. Things WILL come back 

Decided no more speed work like before. Now I'll have a strength day where everything will be 5 reps or less. And then I'll have a hypertrophy day where everything will be 6-12 reps and short RI's. I'll still probably do speed squats though.


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Decided no more speed work like before. Now I'll have a strength day where everything will be 5 reps or less. And then I'll have a hypertrophy day where everything will be 6-12 reps and short RI's. I'll still probably do speed squats though.


 
I think you think too much.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> I think you think too much.


I agree but I don't know what else to do. That's why it was great when SF was training me and doing all the thinking. I just did it LOL.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2006)

du510 said:
			
		

> I think you think too much.



I think you think Rocco thinks too much.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thank Angel. I just missed lifting heavy and I figured I had set goals for myself and I hadn't reached them yet, so back to the grindstone


  Then Go get 'em my Friend, Awesome w/o too there BRother Rocco!!! April huh? Fantastic!!! 
Your Bench will come back in a huge way my Friend, ya just gotta Believe!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The first one was APA. The second was unsanctioned RAW which I liked. There's another unsanctioned RAW coming up April 15 I plan on competing in. We should do it together!!!



That'd be cool.  That would be perfect on the timing.  It would give me a chance to build up some strength and test the waters with my shoulder and maximum effort training.  What's the name of the federation?  Is that USAPL?  I was browsing around last night looking at comps.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. The next Comp is April 15.



Hey thats the day before my B-day !

Give 'em hell


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> When are you going to revive your journal?


 
Dunno man,  I am just in a rut now, and can't get the grove going on.  Just keep pushing it back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That'd be cool.  That would be perfect on the timing.  It would give me a chance to build up some strength and test the waters with my shoulder and maximum effort training.  What's the name of the federation?  Is that USAPL?  I was browsing around last night looking at comps.


Cool, let's do it then. No, it's not USAPL. It's unsanctioned which means it's not affiliated with any federation. We have quite a few of those around here throughout the year. It's in a dumpy little Rec center that doesn't have a lot of room. BUT, you can do the lifts


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey thats the day before my B-day !
> 
> Give 'em hell


Alright, well this one will be dedicated to you then!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Dunno man,  I am just in a rut now, and can't get the grove going on.  Just keep pushing it back


I know how that is. Maybe you need to look at priorities in your life and see where lifting fits. I have to do that every now and then. It must be much harder with a child and travel. Not to mention being a Canadian


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, well this one will be dedicated to you then!!!!



Kewl  

How you doing Rocco ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2006)

Hows it goin BRother Rocco? Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool, let's do it then. No, it's not USAPL. It's unsanctioned which means it's not affiliated with any federation. We have quite a few of those around here throughout the year. It's in a dumpy little Rec center that doesn't have a lot of room. BUT, you can do the lifts



That's just a funny coincidence because USAPL has a competition on the 15th in Mechanicsville.  Do you have a link with information about this one?  Also, so I can properly train, is the bench press done touch-and-go style or do they enforce the pause?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Kewl
> 
> How you doing Rocco ?


I'm doing good Gary!!! How goes it with you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin BRother Rocco? Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


Doing great Angel, just busy. How are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's just a funny coincidence because USAPL has a competition on the 15th in Mechanicsville.  Do you have a link with information about this one?  Also, so I can properly train, is the bench press done touch-and-go style or do they enforce the pause?


Here is the link to my team. If you click on events it lists quite a few. The one I'm planning on is near the bottom. Are you thinking of doing the Mechanicsville one instead? The Bench is a mix between the touch and go and pause. You do have to hold it until they say press....but usually they say it right when you get down there. Not bad at all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Last ME Squat WO*

*Box Squat-*
135 x 5
155 x 3
180 x 2
205 x 1
220 x 1
240 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1 ( a major forward lean on this one )

*Sumo Dead-*
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3
315 x 3, 3

*GM-*
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5

*BB Row-*
155 x 3, 3
165 x 3, 3
175 x 3, 3, 3
185 x 3

*Rope Crunch-*
100 x 6
110 x 6, 6, 6

Not a bad workout. Trying to get flexibility still. I'm leaning forward quite a bit to get off the box in the box squats.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Upper Body Hypertrophy Day*

*Incline DB Bench-*
40 x 12
50 x 10,9,8

*HS Wide Bench-*
140 x 12, 11, 10

*HS Side Lateral-*
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 9

*CG Bench-*
115 x 10, 7
95 x 9, 8

*One Arm DB Ext-*
15 x 12
17.5 x 8, 8

*RG Pulldown-*
100 x 12
110 x 10,9,7

*Incline DB Curl-*
20 x 10, 10, 8

*Reverse BB Curl-*
35 x 12, 11

*HS Rear Delt-*
30 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 9, 7

Workout was under 60 min. RI's were 30-45 sec.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Here is the link to my team. If you click on events it lists quite a few. The one I'm planning on is near the bottom. Are you thinking of doing the Mechanicsville one instead? The Bench is a mix between the touch and go and pause. You do have to hold it until they say press....but usually they say it right when you get down there. Not bad at all.



You didn't actually put up a link.  It sounds good though; I would certainly be interested.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You didn't actually put up a link.  It sounds good though; I would certainly be interested.


Haha, DUH!!! http://blueridgebarbenders.com/ There you go.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Last 2 w/o's where great my Friend!!! Keep it up, you'll be hoisting that Trophy in no time!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Last 2 w/o's where great my Friend!!! Keep it up, you'll be hoisting that Trophy in no time!!!


Thanks Angel  I'm trying


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Cardio*

Just did 1 hour on treadmill. Walking on Hill setting Level 12.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Just did 1 hour on treadmill. Walking on Hill setting Level 12.


1 Hour??? Your Da Man!!!  Cardio is my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, DUH!!! http://blueridgebarbenders.com/ There you go.




Nice wo's Rocco   Pretty intense... 30-45 sec RI's  

Hey that Kerry is pretty sharp looking


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, DUH!!! http://blueridgebarbenders.com/ There you go.



Oh, it's in Sterling too.  Good deal.  Much closer, hehe.  I'm definitely down.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> 1 Hour??? Your Da Man!!!  Cardio is my Friend!!!


LOL, 1 hour of walking cardio is very doable for me. I can take a nap while I walk


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo's Rocco   Pretty intense... 30-45 sec RI's
> 
> Hey that Kerry is pretty sharp looking


Yeah, that Kerry is VERY SHARP!!!! However her husband is always winning all the bench competitions himself. He's about my size thickness wise but with arms the size of trees!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, it's in Sterling too.  Good deal.  Much closer, hehe.  I'm definitely down.


Cool, let's plan on it then! Another question for you. Would you ever want to start benching with a bench shirt?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Cool, let's plan on it then! Another question for you. Would you ever want to start benching with a bench shirt?



Never; I am against most all lifting aids.  In the interest of safety, I think some are okay: lifting belt, heated knee pads, etc.  However, I feel the whole safety aspect of lifting suited is ridiculous.  Yeah, a bench shirt might help prevent against a pec tear, but that probably isn't an issue unless you are juicing.  I have never heard of a natural trainee experiencing a pec tear.

Why do you ask?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

cool.  you guys are going to compete together.  when is the meet?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> cool.  you guys are going to compete together.  when is the meet?



April 15th.  I'm going to get raped, but it will be fun.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> April 15th.  I'm going to get raped, but it will be fun.




how far is the meet from NYC?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how far is the meet from NYC?



Probably a 4.5 hour drive or so.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Never; I am against most all lifting aids.  In the interest of safety, I think some are okay: lifting belt, heated knee pads, etc.  However, I feel the whole safety aspect of lifting suited is ridiculous.  Yeah, a bench shirt might help prevent against a pec tear, but that probably isn't an issue unless you are juicing.  I have never heard of a natural trainee experiencing a pec tear.
> 
> Why do you ask?


Alright, that's cool. I was thinking it would be easier on my shoulder in the long run but I don't want to lift in a shirt by myself.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how far is the meet from NYC?


It's right down here in the DC metro area. Coming?!? Did you by chance get that package yet?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It's right down here in the DC metro area. Coming?!? Did you by chance get that package yet?




I haven't got it yet.


I would like to come and compete but I can't miss anymore work since I have so much going on in march.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I haven't got it yet.
> 
> 
> I would like to come and compete but I can't miss anymore work since I have so much going on in march.


We'll videotape it for you! I'll ask Lisa if she got a tracking #. She sent it out last Monday, shoulda been there by now I think. When's your next comp?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> We'll videotape it for you! I'll ask Lisa if she got a tracking #. She sent it out last Monday, shoulda been there by now I think. When's your next comp?




Don't know.   I don't have anything planned yet.  I'll jump into something near the summertine I'm sure.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, that's cool. I was thinking it would be easier on my shoulder in the long run but I don't want to lift in a shirt by myself.



Oh, I see.  Yeah, sorry, but it's not for me.  I think the whole safety thing is a little exaggerated anyway.  I think the additional weight you uses probably negates some of the strain that is removed, if not all of it for those who really get a lot out of their suits.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2006)

lookin great in here Rocco...I am very impressed by all of this weight that your pushing...it's a real motivator for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, I see.  Yeah, sorry, but it's not for me.  I think the whole safety thing is a little exaggerated anyway.  I think the additional weight you uses probably negates some of the strain that is removed, if not all of it for those who really get a lot out of their suits.


Gotcha, that makes sense. I wasn't dying to try it out anyway. What kind of schedule do you have on Saturdays?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lookin great in here Rocco...I am very impressed by all of this weight that your pushing...it's a real motivator for me


Thanks Billie. I have quite a ways to get back where I was. Your doing awesome yourself!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

*DE Squat/Dead*

*Speed Squat-*
135 x 2, 2
145 x 2, 2
155 x 2, 2
165 x 2
175 x 2, 2

*Rack Dead (knee level)-*
315 x 4
335 x 4
355 x 4
365 x 4
375 x 4
405 x 3

*Leg Press-*
540 x 8
630 x 8
680 x 7, 8

*GHR-*
0 x 8
10 x 8

*Iso Leg Curl-*
70 x 8, 8

*Nitro Coumpound Row-*
140 x 8
155 x 8
170 x 6

*T-Bar Row-*
70 x 8

I was feeling kinda sick by the end here. Diet's getting to me I think.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I was feeling kinda sick by the end here. Diet's getting to me I think.



What kind of diet are you on now?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Gotcha, that makes sense. I wasn't dying to try it out anyway. What kind of schedule do you have on Saturdays?



My work schedule varies a little each week.  Usually I am free on Saturday though.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice rack deads Rocco


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What kind of diet are you on now?


Mainly watching what I eat. On days I train I eat some carbs (4 days), on days I don't I have no carbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> My work schedule varies a little each week.  Usually I am free on Saturday though.


That's cool. It might be a little easier meeting up on a Saturday. Sunday would be cool but I don't know what to do with the wife LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice rack deads Rocco


Thanks Gary. I was a bit disappointed with how heavy it felt. I feel I should be rack deading around 500 but I guess I need to build back up again LOL.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's cool. It might be a little easier meeting up on a Saturday. Sunday would be cool but I don't know what to do with the wife LOL.



Oh, ahsee.  What kind of workout do you generally do on Saturdays?  I generally do cardio or take the day off, but I could move up my DE bench day if that would fit better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

forget the rack deads...........look at those AWSOME leg presses..holy shit!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 17, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Mainly watching what I eat. On days I train I eat some carbs (4 days), on days I don't I have no carbs.



Are you following Twin Peaks plan, or is this something that you've come up with on your own?  Are you adjusting the carb intake on the carb days or remaining somewhat constant?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, ahsee.  What kind of workout do you generally do on Saturdays?  I generally do cardio or take the day off, but I could move up my DE bench day if that would fit better.


I can do whatever. I'm pretty good at rearranging what I do.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you following Twin Peaks plan, or is this something that you've come up with on your own?  Are you adjusting the carb intake on the carb days or remaining somewhat constant?


This is just what I'm doing on what I feel I need. The no carb days are just that- no carbs. The carb days however may only be 2 meals with Oats (pre and post w/o) or 5 meals with carbs with bread and the like. I try to gauge how much energy my body has and take it from there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2006)

*ME Bench*

*Bench-*
135 x 5
175 x 3
205 x 2
225 x 1
240 x 1
255 x 1 Maybe, I can't be sure if the spotter helped or not. Felt like he might have but he swore he didn't touch the bar.

*MP-*
95 x 3
115 x 3, 3
125 x 3
135 x 3, 2

*Tates-*
35 x 4, 4, 3
30 x 4
32.5 x 4

*Smith Upright Row-*
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 5, 5

*Pushdown-*
70 x 6
80 x 6, 6, 5

*RG Cable Row-*
140 x 3
150 x 3
160 x 3
170 x 3
180 x 3, 3, 3, 3

*EZ Bar Curl-*
115 x 4
125 x 3
125 x 2


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice wo rocco ,

Nice MP's


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Solid w/o BRother Rocco!!! Excellent strength you have goin on in here my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

Good looking workout Rocco.  Maybe our benches will increase in unison, haha.  Do you normally practice with a pause, or wait until shortly before the competition before adding the pause?  I was going to wait 4-6 weeks before the competition to start throwing the pause in.  Also, what's the pause like on the squat?

By the way, at that meet in April, are these the rules we would follow?
http://www.northernvirginiarawpower.com/id18.html


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

nice lookin workout Hottie!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Cow- I generally pause all the time now. I probably shouldn't right now so I can use heavier weight but it's habit at this point.

As far as a pause in the squat there is none. As fast as you can reverse and come back up the better! They just want you below parallel. It's good to have someone there telling you "down, down, down....UP!" 

Yep, those are the rules. If you have any questions about them or anything not mentioned just let me know  This is exciting!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jan 19, 2006)

re: the pause

You don't need to always pause. The pause means you have to have been doing proper accessory work on lats and shoulders, but I assume anyone lifting for a meet is doing that. The real key benefit to not pausing until close to the meet is that you can throw on more weight and your triceps will love you for it. Key in the accessory work and when you do start pausing to prep you'll barely skip a beat.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2006)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> re: the pause
> 
> You don't need to always pause. The pause means you have to have been doing proper accessory work on lats and shoulders, but I assume anyone lifting for a meet is doing that. The real key benefit to not pausing until close to the meet is that you can throw on more weight and your triceps will love you for it. Key in the accessory work and when you do start pausing to prep you'll barely skip a beat.



Thanks for your input.  That was kind of my plan; wait until the last 3-6 weeks before I really start pausing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2006)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> re: the pause
> 
> You don't need to always pause. The pause means you have to have been doing proper accessory work on lats and shoulders, but I assume anyone lifting for a meet is doing that. The real key benefit to not pausing until close to the meet is that you can throw on more weight and your triceps will love you for it. Key in the accessory work and when you do start pausing to prep you'll barely skip a beat.


HEY THERE!!!! Welcome back Adam. Are you here for awhile? How's everything going? About ready to start the new semester? How'd last one end. Anyway, glad to see you back here again. Feel like helping me get ready for the next Comp?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2006)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*GM with Wide Stance (not as wide as squat)-*
95 x 5
135 x 3
165 x 2
195 x 1
225 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1
275 x 1 *PR*
285 x 1 *PR*

*Sumo Dead-*
315 x 2, 2, 2
335 x 2, 2
345 x 2

*Lying Leg Curl-*
110 x 6
120 x 6
130 x 4
130 x 3.5

*Leg Press-*
720 x 5, 5
740 x 5

*BB Shrug, no wraps, overhand grip-*
225 x 6
245 x 6
255 x 4

Good w/o tonight. Went in feeling tired and drained from dieting and life. Went WAY over my previous GM PR from a few months ago. I won't say the 285 was easy but I was surprised how little effort it took.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome w/o, Great PR's my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you switched to sumo's full-time now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o, Great PR's my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Have you switched to sumo's full-time now?


Not completely. I think I'll still compete conventional, but sumo's are definately my weak point so I want to really work that. Also, that's close to the stance I take for my squats so I'm hoping my working the sumo will transfer.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice workout.  Good mornings are a crucial ME lift, and you seem to be doing quite well with them.  Nice leg pressing too.  I have always sucked at leg pressing for some reason.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Good mornings are a crucial ME lift, and you seem to be doing quite well with them.  Nice leg pressing too.  I have always sucked at leg pressing for some reason.


Thanks Cow. I need to catch up with you on GM's!!! I'm not much of a leg presser, I think my big stomach helps with the weight load when I'm at the bottom


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2006)

*DE Bench*

*Speed Bench-*
165 x 2, 2
185 x 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2

*Incline Bench-*
155 x 8
175 x 4
165 x 4
135 x 6

*Plate Raise-*
25 x 8
35 x 7, 7, 8

*Floor Press-*
155 x 6
185 x 5, 3

*T-Bar Row-*
45 x 8
70 x 8
90 x 7, 7, 7, 6

*HS Low Row-*
90 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 6

Not a bad w/o. Not happy with my endurance though. For example, on the Incline...I did 155 for 8 reps and it was easy. I just up to 175 and I've got no more in me. All following sets SUCKED!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Thats a solid w/o my Friend, keep that chin up, your doin a great job imo!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Not a bad w/o. Not happy with my endurance though. For example, on the Incline...I did 155 for 8 reps and it was easy. I just up to 175 and I've got no more in me. All following sets SUCKED!!!



I swear I have the same problem with pressing movements.  I think naturally we tend to go closer to failure on pressing movements relative to pulling or lower body movements, and therefore you are simply more fatigued come subsequent sets.  That's my theory anyway.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like I missed a couple of good wo's in here , and PR's


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

me too.....looks great!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Cow- Thanks for the PM. I think I'll have to look some of those exercises up LOL!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 23, 2006)

*DE Squat*

*Speed Squat-*
155 x 2, 2
175 x 2, 2
185 x 2, 2, 2, 2

*SLDL-*
315 x 2, 2
325 x 2
335 x 2
345 x 2
355  x 2 PR

After that my leg hurt too much to continue. The pain started around my hip or front part of my leg and just aches. This started to happen close to the competition last November.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm hit and miss for time. I'm struggling big time to keep up this quarter. Not used to having to move so fast compared to the normal semester schedules. I'm always available to help, but participation in the thread might be lacking. I'll try to keep around though. Sessions are looking solid.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2006)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> I'm hit and miss for time. I'm struggling big time to keep up this quarter. Not used to having to move so fast compared to the normal semester schedules. I'm always available to help, but participation in the thread might be lacking. I'll try to keep around though. Sessions are looking solid.


That's cool buddy. Good luck this semester  And your input in here is ALWAYS welcome and desired  I've been reading Westside articles again like mad and realizing how off base my thinking has gotten again. That may be the cause of my leg hurting as well. Too much intensity, not enough recovery.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Speed Squat-*
> 155 x 2, 2
> 175 x 2, 2
> 185 x 2, 2, 2, 2
> ...


Holy Shnikey!!! Incredible Sldl's my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy Shnikey!!! Incredible Sldl's my Friend!!!


LOL, thanks Angel. I like that word....shnikey


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


Right back atcha babe!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2006)

*ME Bench*

*Floor Press-*
95 x 10
135 x 5
165 x 3
195 x 2
225 x 1
245 x 1 very slow and shaky
245 x 1 much better speed
255 x 1 VERY VERY slow and shaky
255 x 0

*Tates-*
25 x 8, 8, 8, 8

*One Arm DB Ext-*
15 x 10, 10, 10

*Front DB Raise-*
12.5 x 10
15 x 8
17.5 x 8

*Naut Row-*
130 x 8, 8, 8 
150 x 8, 8
170 x 8

*HS Rear Delt-*
40 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Good workout tonight. I tried not to go to failure on anything other than the ME exercise and to have at least 3 set of that 90% or above my 1RM.

On a sadder note, see my post in general health....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> On a sadder note, see my post in general health....




Oh crap !  GH here I come .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

You're moving way up there on the SLDLs!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry to hear about the thyroid Babe! 

also....probably a dumb question...what are Tate presses??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

Tate Press


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

that looks akward, but thanks TT


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't really understand that much, but I wish you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that looks akward, but thanks TT



IMO, they are awkward.   I tried them for a while, but felt they weren't worth it for me.  There's plenty of other tri exercises.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Rockin' SLDLs sir.  I hope your leg feels better, and I hope that thyroid issue can be resolved somehow!  Take it easy fella.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jan 30, 2006)

Tate's are awkward initially and can be quite uncomfortable on the wrists, but they teach your triceps to be stronger during the "pulling apart" part of a bench press. If you can get into a groove with them, your bench greatly appreciates it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

How goes it Brother Rocco?? Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2006)

Alright, I'm still here LOL. I got majorly sick on Thursday but finished out the work week and then died for the weekend. Went back to work today and feel better now. Even got to the gym. 

I also have my appt. with the Endo this Wed (my doc called the office when he found out it was 2 months away) so hopefully that'll help things out a bit. Thanks for all your posts and support!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2006)

*ME Squat/Dead*

*GM-*
140 x 5
170 x 3
205 x 2
230 x 1
255 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1 *PR*
305 x 1 *PR*

*Power Clean-*
95 x 2
115 x 2
135 x 2
145 x 2, 2

*GHR-*
0 x 10, 10, 9, 8

*Pullthru-*
80 x 12
90 x 12, 12

*Walkouts-*
350
385
405

Great w/o tonight. Another major PR on GM's. I have trouble getting into the groove a bit going down when it's heavy though. It's a struggle, it's like my body is saying "Are your crazy?" 

The walkouts felt like they were going to crumple me. I'd like to be doing walkouts with 500 so 405 feels light to me when the time comes.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome w/o Brother Rocco, Fantastic on the PR's too!!! Sorry to hear your sick!!! Hope the appt. goes well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

nice wo Rocco , 

Wow My back just broke ... I invisioned the GM's . Be careful man  

good luck with the doc appointment . Don't pinch the nurse


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *GM-*
> 140 x 5
> 170 x 3
> 205 x 2
> ...




How is you technique on the good mornings?  depth? arc int he back?  form?  I like to set the pins at my belly button hight and come down and touch on them to make sure my depth is consistent.  I only ask because if you are doing 305lb good mornings 405 on your back for walk outs should feel like nothing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Angel and Gary  If she's a pretty nurse I can't promise anything though Gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How is you technique on the good mornings?  depth? arc int he back?  form?  I like to set the pins at my belly button hight and come down and touch on them to make sure my depth is consistent.  I only ask because if you are doing 305lb good mornings 405 on your back for walk outs should feel like nothing.


My technique is pretty good. I go to just above parellel (flexability). I keep the arch in my lower back but I think as it gets heavier my upper back rounds a bit. I set the pins also and get to about 2 inches above it when I go down. 

I think the 405 feels so bad because of placement, I'm not comfortable with it, and I think I naturally bend over a bit to keep the weight from falling behind me but I don't know what to do about that.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm still here LOL. I got majorly sick on Thursday but finished out the work week and then died for the weekend. Went back to work today and feel better now. Even got to the gym.
> 
> I also have my appt. with the Endo this Wed (my doc called the office when he found out it was 2 months away) so hopefully that'll help things out a bit. Thanks for all your posts and support!!



That's great your appointment got bumped up.  It's hell waiting for something like that.  Fantastic workout too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocco....glad to see you havent' fallen off the face of the earth...I've been thinking about you and hope your doing well....  

P.S...nice workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> That's great your appointment got bumped up.  It's hell waiting for something like that.  Fantastic workout too.


Yeah, I guess it's good and it's bad. I feel like he won't be able to really tell me anything tomorrow and we won't know anything defintive for a few weeks until I have my blood redrawn so what's the point? But then again I could use the reassurance of just in case...

Thanks for dropping in and awesome pics you just put up!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Rocco....glad to see you havent' fallen off the face of the earth...I've been thinking about you and hope your doing well....
> 
> P.S...nice workout


Thanks Billie, it's always nice to be thought of  I'm doing better, the weekend was hell for me emotionally and physically but this week is much better!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

Your in my thoughts and Prayers my Friend, best wishes to you!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Abs and Cardio*

*Hanging Leg Raises-*
0 x 6
5 x 6, 6

*DB Crunch on physioball-*
17.5 x 8
25 x 8, 8

*Full contact twists-*
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8 (now this is not the real weight, I'm holding one end of the bar but I don't know how else to measure the weight so I'm just doing it traditionally)

*Saxons-*
6 x 6
10 x 6
16 x 6

*Russian Twist-*
10 x 8
15 x 8, 8

*Front Plank-*
45 sec

*Side Planks-*
30 sec

Then 20 min of HIT cardio on bike (not recumbent though).


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

What are Saxons??? Sorry to sound stupid!!! Looks like a good and solid w/o though!!! HIT cardio rules!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Hanging Leg Raises-*
> 0 x 6
> 5 x 6, 6
> 
> ...



  I thought I was in CP's journal for a minute .   Hell of a wo Rocco


----------



## Devlin (Jan 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I thought I was in CP's journal for a minute .   Hell of a wo Rocco





Great workout. 

Your right the appoinment may be a little soon, but I'm sure the endo will be able to reassure you and give you focus as well as a treatment plan for recovery.  Personally I'd say, as long as your thyroid is fully functional, which based on your T4 (it was slightly low, but not too bad) I'd say you should rebound quickly.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> What are Saxons??? Sorry to sound stupid!!! Looks like a good and solid w/o though!!! HIT cardio rules!!!









Try them Angel, you'll feel your obliques like never before .


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Aggghhhhh. I'm so pissed right now. Shoulder pain up my ass in the gym tonight. Nice, frest onset!! And I've been fucking taking things easy in my training, not going to failure, not doing a ton of volume etc...

I can't go through this again. If it was a different problem, alright let's do it. But I'm so tired of my fucking shoulder.

I don't know what I'm going to do now. Some thoughts.....A 10 x 3 routine by Chad Waterbury, Back to Oly lifting (I never felt anything wrong with my shoulder doing that), or maybe I'll just fall off the face of the earth and be finished with it. As you can tell I'm in an bit of a bad mood right now!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Aggghhhhh. I'm so pissed right now. Shoulder pain up my ass in the gym tonight. Nice, frest onset!! And I've been fucking taking things easy in my training, not going to failure, not doing a ton of volume etc...
> 
> I can't go through this again. If it was a different problem, alright let's do it. But I'm so tired of my fucking shoulder.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do now. Some thoughts.....A 10 x 3 routine by Chad Waterbury, Back to Oly lifting (I never felt anything wrong with my shoulder doing that), or maybe I'll just fall off the face of the earth and be finished with it. As you can tell I'm in an bit of a bad mood right now!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!  
I don't remember, have you ever had your shoulder operated on ?  Is it rotator or something else ?  Mine was rotator and mine has been like new since 2002 .   I vote get it fixed before it gets so bad that it can't be fixed . 

Just my .02 Rocco .   OIh and yes I could tell you are pissed


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!
> I don't remember, have you ever had your shoulder operated on ?  Is it rotator or something else ?  Mine was rotator and mine has been like new since 2002 .   I vote get it fixed before it gets so bad that it can't be fixed .
> 
> Just my .02 Rocco .   OIh and yes I could tell you are pissed


Thanks Gary. It's never been operated on, but I've never been told it's needed it.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. It's never been operated on, but I've never been told it's needed it.



How has it been since a doc looked at it ?  Things can change you know.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Whoa my Friend, theres no Giving up in here  !!! Maybe go back to Oly lifting, but I would defiantly go to a DR. and get to the bottom of it BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 1, 2006)

Shoulder injuries do suck, but don't let it discourage you. Look how awesome you're doing - 305 for GMs. Wow. That's just amazing. I mean I can do SLDLs with some reasonable weight, but the bar is resting on your back and you're bending over with it. Much harder IMO. Great job and keep up the good work! Don't even think about quitting for one second; you've come too far to stop now.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2006)

rest. ice. repeat.

try and get ice on it 2-3 times per day for 20min a clip.

some NSAIDs can also help.

rest rest rest....no upper body for atleast 7 days.

i always felt like icey/hot made my shoulder feel pretty good.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I would defiantly go to a DR. and get to the bottom of it BRother Rocco!!!



I agree with the doctor advice.  Check it out, find out what's wrong, and weigh your options.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, but the problem is I've BEEN going to doctors for the past 11 fucking years and all I ever hear them say is either bursitis, tendonitis or inflamed rotator cuff. I'M SICK OF IT!!!! I JUST WANT TO DO WHAT I'M FUCKING PASSIONATE ABOUT AND LOVE TO DO. What's so hard about that?!?!? I get nowhere with doctors.

And what really sucks is Patrick says take off upper body for 7 days. That would be fine but I think it's the Squats initially hurting my fucking shoulder from how far I have to move my hands back to grip the bar. So where does that leave me?!? Nowhere.......Just chop my fucking arm off and I'll be done with it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think it's the Squats initially hurting my fucking shoulder from how far I have to move my hands back to grip the bar.



So are you saying that it's a flexibility issue?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, but the problem is I've BEEN going to doctors for the past 11 fucking years and all I ever hear them say is either bursitis, tendonitis or inflamed rotator cuff. I'M SICK OF IT!!!! I JUST WANT TO DO WHAT I'M FUCKING PASSIONATE ABOUT AND LOVE TO DO. What's so hard about that?!?!? I get nowhere with doctors.
> 
> And what really sucks is Patrick says take off upper body for 7 days. That would be fine but I think it's the Squats initially hurting my fucking shoulder from how far I have to move my hands back to grip the bar. So where does that leave me?!? Nowhere.......Just chop my fucking arm off and I'll be done with it.




yea, i was coming back to post....no back squats but you beat me to it.  They can be pretty brutal on the rotator cuff too.

Take the next week and try and do more deadlifts or some trap bar squats if you have one.  The other great thing would be a safety squat bar if you can get one of them.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2006)

tendonitis is tough...it could be fine and feel good and then one thing and it can flare up.  Make sure you are icing imediatly after you workout!!  Like when you are drinking you shake.  Don't wait till you get home or later in the day...it has to be right after the workout.  Just get ice on it to keep it from flaring up....may want to wait before that hot shower too.

stretch stretch stretch....If it is rotator cuff then you really want to stretch and loosen up the shoulder capsule to give yourself some room to move.  That is probably why the snatches weren't bothering your shoulder.  They were probably just what you needed, you were so tight!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, but the problem is I've BEEN going to doctors for the past 11 fucking years and all I ever hear them say is either bursitis, tendonitis or inflamed rotator cuff. I'M SICK OF IT!!!! I JUST WANT TO DO WHAT I'M FUCKING PASSIONATE ABOUT AND LOVE TO DO. What's so hard about that?!?!? I get nowhere with doctors.
> 
> And what really sucks is Patrick says take off upper body for 7 days. That would be fine but I think it's the Squats initially hurting my fucking shoulder from how far I have to move my hands back to grip the bar. So where does that leave me?!? Nowhere.......Just chop my fucking arm off and I'll be done with it.




Ohh how should I put this  

Welcome to a woman's world of unbalanced hormones  

Seriously, I know you are pissed and probably big time down, but some of the reaction will be from your thyroid hormones being low and out of balance.  Severe mood swings and especially depression is a very common side effect of low thyroid levels.  

Take the advice the guys have given you.  Have you had an MRI done on it by any chance?  It's a horrible thing to say, but keep going to docs until you find one that willing and able to help you resolve the shoulder problems.  

Hang in there.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

okay babe....take 10 deep breaths, and relax a bit...

I know you are pissed about things, but maybe taking a little time off to see the doc and get it fixed will give you a lifetime to do the weightlifting....if you don't get it fixed you may never be able to do it...understand?  I know I didn't really help at all, just wanted to throw my opinion out there


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Rocco  

How ya doin' ?  haven't heard from ya in awhile


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

I see I am not the only one who was thinking about Rocco


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you ever tried grabbing the bar out near the collars when it is resting on your back?  A lot of people find that easier on the shoulders.  Once you lay off back squats for a while, you may consider coming back by starting with that form.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

me too Rocco....I miss you, are you okay???


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco
> 
> How ya doin' ?  haven't heard from ya in awhile


Just know that your thought of my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 14, 2006)

Anything new going on, Rocco?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey everyone, thanks for the concern and letting me know your here. Things are up and down. Right now I'm just trying to focus on the olympic lifts and it's still killing my forearm and I'm black and blue across my clavicle LOL. I'll start posting again sometime soon here, promise!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2006)

Good to hear from ya Rocco


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good to hear from ya Rocco


Ditto my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey be careful there, no injuring yourself  Ohh wait that could be a good way to get a woman's hands on your bod. 

Good to hear from you.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

yep....I think Rocco just wanted to go back to see the hot nurse


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad to hear that you're able to do some kind of lifting.  How's the shoulder doing?


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Where's Mr. Rock at?  I stopped by to say 'hi'... couldn't find him


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep Ditto..... What the Dealio Rocco?

And Hey Luke


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> Where's Mr. Rock at?  I stopped by to say 'hi'... couldn't find him



I see Luke's slumming back here


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good to hear from ya Rocco


Hey there Gary!!



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Ditto my Friend!!!






			
				Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey be careful there, no injuring yourself  Ohh wait that could be a good way to get a woman's hands on your bod.
> 
> Good to hear from you.


Hey, I'll do anything for a woman to touch me  Thanks for your help Devlin. 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> yep....I think Rocco just wanted to go back to see the hot nurse


Of course!!! But not as hot as you!! 



			
				Cow said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that you're able to do some kind of lifting. How's the shoulder doing?


Thanks Cow. Shoulder is not too bad. I think the PL'ing stlye squats is what really kills it. I'm about to try something else and I'm curious how it responds.



			
				LUKE said:
			
		

> Where's Mr. Rock at? I stopped by to say 'hi'... couldn't find him


LUKE!!! What's up buddy? I've missed you, how are you doing? Stick around this time.



			
				Iain said:
			
		

> Yep Ditto..... What the Dealio Rocco?


Just feeling sorry for myself and being frustrated  I'm going to try and be back now. How's everything on your end? Send me a PM.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> LUKE!!! What's up buddy? I've missed you, how are you doing? Stick around this time.




I.... am Terrific.... Terrifically busy   

I hope all is well on your end buddy!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Brother Rocco, welcome back my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Chest and Calves*

I went to do my Olympic lifting on Monday and guess what? The bumper plates were being used to hold a trashcan to catch a waterfall of water coming through the roof. Today the plates weren't there. Fuck'em. I didn't know what to do so I decided to try out a Max OT w/o and it went alright. I want to see if doing normal squats and having a bit higher reps on bench with more rest time will help the shoulder or not. 

*Bench-*
205 x 6, 6, 6

*Incline DB -*
70 x 6
75 x 6
80 x 6

*Wide Chest HS-*
280 x 5
280 x 6

Then I did some calves but nothing exciting.

I've been severly depressed over the cancellation of Firefly even though it was canceled in 2001. I just started watching it and it was awesome~


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2006)

Luke95 said:
			
		

> I.... am Terrific.... Terrifically busy
> 
> I hope all is well on your end buddy!


Doing what? Things here on my end are looking up I think.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, welcome back my Friend!!!


Thanks buddy! Are you still doing HIT variations?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy! Are you still doing HIT variations?


Of course my Friend, will always be a HIT devotee!!! Have you found that book on Powerlifting HIT??? Its called *"Maxamize your Training"* by Matt Brzycki, its got a whole chapter on PL HIT!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

Rocco !!!

Alright, you're back in the gym


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

Glad to see a workout and even better to hear that things are starting to look up.  

My offer stands, if you ever need to talk or vent, you know how to reach me.  Just keep hanging in there, I promise it will get better


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

same here, sweety...we are always here for you

Nice work in the gym....don't be a stranger in here!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Shoulers*

*Military Press-*
135 x 6, 4, 5.5

*DB MP, palms facing towards each other when lowered-*
60 x 4
55 x 6

*Side DB Raise-*
22.5 x 6
25 x 6

*BB Shrug-*
245 x 6
265 x 8

*Upright Row, NG-*
95 x 6, 10


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice wo Rocco,

MP's looking good


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

those are some AWSOME weights on the shrugs!!! They are one of my favorite exercises


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco,
> 
> MP's looking good


Thanks Gary. I really hope the MP goes up some quickly. I'd really like to add strenght to my delts, they're always lagging behind


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> those are some AWSOME weights on the shrugs!!! They are one of my favorite exercises


Thanks Billie, I need to go higher next week. I can't say they are a favorite of mine though...I keep hitting something with the bar when I shrug LOL!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Arms*

*BB Curl-*
85 x 6
105 x 6,5

*DB Curl-*
40 x 6
42.5 x 6

*Cable Curl-*
80 x 6
90 x 6

*Skulls-*
95 x 6
105 x 5

*Pushdown-*
90 x 6
100 x 6

*1 arm Reverse Pushdown-*
40 x 8

*Reverse Wrist Curl-*
65 x 6, 6

*Behind Back BB Wrist Curl-*
135 x 6
155 x 6

It was certainly fun to do arms like that again after so long!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

You posted a good looking workout there.  Glad to see you back at it and enjoying it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Billie, I need to go higher next week. I can't say they are a favorite of mine though...I keep hitting something with the bar when I shrug LOL!


 


I tried to do behind the back shrugs one time...and I'm too bootylicous...my ass got in the way...but yours sounds a bit more painful...


AWSOME arm work....especially those skulls!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome w/o's BRother Rocco!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Billie, I need to go higher next week. I can't say they are a favorite of mine though...I keep hitting something with the bar when I shrug LOL!



That's why I much prefer DB shrugs.  I don't want to have to concentrate on not smashing my dick when I'm working out.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> You posted a good looking workout there.  Glad to see you back at it and enjoying it.


Thanks Devlin. I'm enjoying it so far. That's important for me right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I tried to do behind the back shrugs one time...and I'm too bootylicous...my ass got in the way...but yours sounds a bit more painful...
> 
> 
> AWSOME arm work....especially those skulls!!!!


Haha, apparently I'm bootylicous as well!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's BRother Rocco!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's why I much prefer DB shrugs.  I don't want to have to concentrate on not smashing my dick when I'm working out.


For some reason I really don't like DB Shrugs. I "feel" it more with BB. Of course I feel it more in the nether regions as well...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Back*

*Weight- 217lbs*

*Pulldown-*
160 x 6
170 x 6
180 x 6 last one was a more half rom

*Sitting Cable Row-*
170 x 6
180 x 5

*Bent Over BB Row-*
165 x 6
185 x 6
195 x 6

*GM, (narrower stance and bar higher up on traps)-*
165 x 6
175 x 6

*Hypers-*
45 x 8
65 x 6

Those GM's hurt my traps something crazy. When you used to having it further back on your delts, having it up on your traps freaking hurts!!! Oh, and my right foot kept cramping and getting a charlie horse in the MIDDLE of my set...WTF?!?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2006)

Solid w/o BRother Rocco!!! Are you drinking enough water???


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice wo Rocco,

Hmmmmm  do you use a bar pad on the GM's or one of those manta rays or anything like that? Would those help ?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o BRother Rocco!!! Are you drinking enough water???




Ditto!  Increase your water intake and it may not hurt to increase your potassium intake either.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> For some reason I really don't like DB Shrugs. I "feel" it more with BB. Of course I feel it more in the nether regions as well...


 
Have I mentioned I give a good massage??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o BRother Rocco!!! Are you drinking enough water???


Thanks buddy. Yeah, I'm drinking plenty of water. I think I'm low on K.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco,
> 
> Hmmmmm  do you use a bar pad on the GM's or one of those manta rays or anything like that? Would those help ?


No, I don't use a pad. I think for lower back I'm going to stick with Deads, be safer with the shoulder.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ditto!  Increase your water intake and it may not hurt to increase your potassium intake either.


 I think I need to increase potassium.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned I give a good massage??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Chest*

*Bench-*
225 x 6
235 x 6
240 x 5

*Incline DB-*
85 x 6
90 x 5
90 x 4

*HS Wide Chest-*
300 x 4
300 x 4


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

Your bench strength is still looking solid man.  Rock on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Your bench strength is still looking solid man.  Rock on.


Thanks, I was very surprised. I was expecting to get 225 for maybe 4 reps. And this is while cutting pretty hard. I was thinking if nothing else, I may be able to do the competition just for bench so I can get my competition bench higher than 250


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was very surprised. I was expecting to get 225 for maybe 4 reps. And this is while cutting pretty hard. I was thinking if nothing else, I may be able to do the competition just for bench so I can get my competition bench higher than 250



Cool man.  I definitely hope to see you there.  I still need to register, but there is plenty of time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah, last time I registered the day of. There is no hurry.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Lookin STRONG in here my Friend!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

Post


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Bench-*
> 225 x 6
> 235 x 6
> 240 x 5
> ...



WHOOAAAA , nice wo Rocco, 
I hope to put up numbers like that someday


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Bench-*
> 225 x 6
> 235 x 6
> 240 x 5
> ...



Fantastic workout.  How are you feeling overall?  Better I hope. Have you had your thyroid levels rechecked since the endo appointment?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Post


That's the Jake I love!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WHOOAAAA , nice wo Rocco,
> I hope to put up numbers like that someday


Haha, thanks Gary!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout.  How are you feeling overall?  Better I hope. Have you had your thyroid levels rechecked since the endo appointment?


Overall I think I'm better. No, I haven't gotten them rechecked...I'll just go by how I feel. I spent so much time off of work to go to the Doc as it was, I don't want to continue that for nothing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2006)

*Shoulders*

This shoulda been yesterday but I got lazy and didn't go to the gym. So no "Arm" day this week, I'm replacing it with shoulders.

*Military Press-*
145 x 6 (up 10 lbs)
145 x 4
145 x 5 (spotter)

*DB Press-*
60 x 5 (up 1 rep)
62.5 x 4 (up 7.5 lbs per DB, down 2 reps)

*Side Lateral DB Raise-*
30 x 6 (up 7.5 lbs per DB)
30 x 6 (up 5 lbs per DB)

*BB Shrugs-*
285 x 8 (up 40lbs and 2 reps)
305 x 6 (up 40lbs, down 2 reps)

*Upright Row-*
115 x 6 ( up 20 lbs)
125 x 6 ( up 30 lbs, down 4)


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2006)

Some pretty good overhead pressing strength you have there.  Were those presses standing?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2006)

that's some hefty weight on those side lats...impressive


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow I agree with Billie and CP. Glad you are feeling better and that's the most important thing.  The numbers from the blood tests just re-inforce how you feel and even my endo said one can't focus totally on the numbers.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 5, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> This shoulda been yesterday but I got lazy and didn't go to the gym. So no "Arm" day this week, I'm replacing it with shoulders.
> 
> *Military Press-*
> 145 x 6 (up 10 lbs)
> ...



Wow Rocco , 
You're on a roll .  Great wo bud , getting stronger


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2006)

Lookin Great in here my Friend!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice pressing strenght


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Some pretty good overhead pressing strength you have there.  Were those presses standing?


Thanks Pimp, those were sitting. Overall know standing would benefit me more core wise but I feel I'm really lacking delt strength and want to up it some more.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that's some hefty weight on those side lats...impressive


Thanks babe, they are a bit cheated!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wow I agree with Billie and CP. Glad you are feeling better and that's the most important thing.  The numbers from the blood tests just re-inforce how you feel and even my endo said one can't focus totally on the numbers.


Thanks Devlin. I really appreciated you being there for me!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Lookin Great in here my Friend!!!


Thanks Angel!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice pressing strenght


Thanks Jake!!! It's always cool to have you in here!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Chest*

Weight- 216lbs

*Bench-*
245 x 4 +1
245 x 3
225 x 5 +1

*Incline DB Press-*
90 x 6, 5, 3 

*Dips-*
25 x 5, 4

Not that happy with tonight's w/o even though the weight is up. Guess I wanted more.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Weight- 216lbs
> 
> *Bench-*
> 245 x 4 +1
> ...



There is nothing wrong with wanting more.  It will just make you work harder next time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm too lazy to go back and look....how much weight have you lost now???

(p.s...posted my new measurements on my 9 week cut in my journal...not great, but it will do!   )


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> There is nothing wrong with wanting more.  It will just make you work harder next time.


Yeah, but I feel I didn't control the weight on the bench as well as I should have either. I still need to keep my ego in check...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to go back and look....how much weight have you lost now???
> 
> (p.s...posted my new measurements on my 9 week cut in my journal...not great, but it will do!   )


Overall, about 10 lbs. Since last week 1 lb  I'll have to check them out!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Back*

*Pulldown-*
180 x 6, 6
195 x 5

*Sitting cable row-*
180 x 6
190 x 5

*Chest Supported Row-*
3 plates x 6
3 plates + 10lbs x 5

*Deadlift from platform-*
315 x 5
335 x 5

*Hypers-*
45 x 6
65 x 6

Good workout today. Weights were up on everything. Want more on deadlift!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Pulldown-*
> 180 x 6, 6
> 195 x 5
> 
> ...


Lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Good job in the gym today


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awsome workout Babe!  are you planning on any more comps soon?

oh yeah...how is Lisa doing??


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2006)

Sneaking up on 200 on the pulldowns and seated rows


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! Wow Billie, your pics look GREAT!!!  I like your avi.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Shoulders*

*MP-*
135 x 5, 6
145 x 4

*DB OH Press-*
62.5 x 5, 4

*Side Lateral-*
32.5 x 5, 4

*BB Shrug-*
315 x 6
325 x 6

*Upright Row-*
135 x 5, 4

I started MP off with 155 tonight but I think the seat was off because it was hard unracking and I only got 2 reps with it. So military press was down but everything else was up!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2006)

what are your basic goals right now?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are your basic goals right now?


Good question Patrick!! Right now I'm just trying to stay motivated and go to the gym. Lose some weight. I think I will compete April 15 but I'm not "training" for it because of my shoulder. I've been in and am currently still in limbo right now. Everything outside of my training (general life) is kicking my butt right now.

How are you doing?


----------



## Devlin (Mar 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good question Patrick!! Right now I'm just trying to stay motivated and go to the gym. Lose some weight. I think I will compete April 15 but I'm not "training" for it because of my shoulder. I've been in and am currently still in limbo right now. Everything outside of my training (general life) is kicking my butt right now.
> 
> How are you doing?



Hey just take it one day at a time.  Focus on what you can control and do what makes you happy.  If that is going to the gym everyday and just doing something than do it.  We are here for you regardless.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good question Patrick!! Right now I'm just trying to stay motivated and go to the gym. Lose some weight. I think I will compete April 15 but I'm not "training" for it because of my shoulder. I've been in and am currently still in limbo right now. Everything outside of my training (general life) is kicking my butt right now.
> 
> How are you doing?




i hear ya.....if everythign outside of the gym is kicking your ass you need to turn the training down a bit.  manage your stressors.

I am doing okay.  Same shit.  Working on my technique blah blah blah....never gets better.  I put up a video in my journal of some technique work on thrusday so you can see how sloppy it is.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Hey just take it one day at a time.  Focus on what you can control and do what makes you happy.  If that is going to the gym everyday and just doing something than do it.  We are here for you regardless.


Yeah, that's the plan. I just don't want to slack off from the gym during this time. I get big quick


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i hear ya.....if everythign outside of the gym is kicking your ass you need to turn the training down a bit.  manage your stressors.
> 
> I am doing okay.  Same shit.  Working on my technique blah blah blah....never gets better.  I put up a video in my journal of some technique work on thrusday so you can see how sloppy it is.


Hey, thanks for finally putting a video up! Looks like your doing well Patrick. Everytime I see someone lifting like that I really want to go back to Oly lifting. Have you moved to AZ yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Legs*

Haven't done Legs for awhile...can't you tell? 

*Squat, ATF...narrow stance-*
205 x 5, 6
215 x 5

*Leg Press-*
630 x 6
680 x 6
700 x 6

*SLDL-*
255 x 6
275 x 6

*Sitting Calf-*
125 x 7
135 x 6

*Standing Calf-*
285 x 6
330 x 6

Damn it's been awhile since I've done squats, and we're talking at least a year since I've done "Normal" or Oly squats. I think my legs are fine with it, but everytime I hit the bottom and start to come up, my hips rise first and I lean over a bit. Also a very good example of how Leg Press strength does not transfer to Squat strength!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for finally putting a video up! Looks like your doing well Patrick. Everytime I see someone lifting like that I really want to go back to Oly lifting. Have you moved to AZ yet?




not yet.  End of May I think we are making the drive cross country.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not yet.  End of May I think we are making the drive cross country.


I never got to meet up with you but I'm going to miss having you so close for the possibility!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I never got to meet up with you but I'm going to miss having you so close for the possibility!




come to the arnold classic or the olympia and meet everyone!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2006)

WoW Rocco, 
it's been that long since Squats    Does that mean you will be doing the Frankenstien walk soon ?  LOL


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey BRother Rocco, still lookin solid my Friend, the Squat will come back, and then some, I know it will for you my Friend!!! I agree with BRother Patrick too, come to the Arnold next year, would be cool to meet ya!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey BRother Rocco, still lookin solid my Friend, the Squat will come back, and then some, I know it will for you my Friend!!! I agree with BRother Patrick too, come to the Arnold next year, would be cool to meet ya!!!



were you there again this year?  We didn't get to meet up.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> were you there again this year?  We didn't get to meet up.


Yes I was, I was mostly to the right of the stage on the side, watching almost ALL of the strongman stuff!!! I was keeping an eye out for you, sorry we didn't meet up again!!! Next year I will be there again, it's turned out to be an annual trip for my Father and I!!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes I was, I was mostly to the right of the stage on the side, watching almost ALL of the strongman stuff!!! I was keeping an eye out for you, sorry we didn't meet up again!!! Next year I will be there again, it's turned out to be an annual trip for my Father and I!!!




ah.  I didn't watch any strongman.  I was watching the seminars upstairs from all the strength coaches and when I wasn't there I was watching olympic lifting with the monkey man.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ah.  I didn't watch any strongman.  I was watching the seminars upstairs from all the strength coaches and when I wasn't there I was watching olympic lifting with the monkey man.


  I did watch some of the Olympic lifts earlier in the day, I just read in your journal, sounds like an interesting time, Maybe next year, or if I can convince the wife, maybe the Olympia!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I did watch some of the Olympic lifts earlier in the day, I just read in your journal, sounds like an interesting time, Maybe next year, or if I can convince the wife, maybe the Olympia!!!



Ughh again I should have grabbed you and dragged you with me when I was there.  After the bench press comp I met up with Monkey Man and the gang when they were watching the Olympic lifts.  

I also agree you should plan on going to the Arnold next year.  I had such a good time this year that I'm planning on staying for the whole weekend next year.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

Rocco! That's a great workout!

And don't worry.....the Frankenstein walk is sexy (at least to me, cause I know how hard you worked to get it!   )


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

Yo Rocco !!  Wassup !


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

:d


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope all is well and you are feeling even better.


----------

